# What about these?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Specifications 
Manufacturer TSW 
Style Nogaro 
Finish Silver 
Size 17x8 
Condition New 
Price $159 each 

Fitments 
Bolt Pattern Offset 
5-100mm 35mm 
5-112mm 32mm 
5-112mm 45mm 
5-114.3mm 20mm 
5-114.3mm 40mm 
5-120mm 20mm 
5-120mm 40mm 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TSW-Wheels-Nogaro-Silver-17x8-New_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ43957QQihZ006QQitemZ160056042220QQrdZ1


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Or These*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TSW-Wheels-Laguna-Silver-17x8-New_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ43957QQihZ006QQitemZ160056041963QQrdZ1


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I like the 2nd set, but not too crazy about the 17's. I like the look of my 18's.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

i like the first one better


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Personally I like the first set.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

The 1st set looks nice ( I think I want a set of my own  ) The 2nd set looks like it should be on an import car ( not ricer! import. like Bimmer 3 series or something)


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

First set is my choice. If I did not have 2 sets of factory wheels they would be what I got.


----------



## Anthony k (May 28, 2006)

i had the TSW Lagunas on my 05 they are pretty sweet, if you check on ls2gto.com the guy i sold them to is selling them, with new tires


----------



## Anthony k (May 28, 2006)

Sabraxas said:


> The 1st set looks nice ( I think I want a set of my own  ) The 2nd set looks like it should be on an import car ( not ricer! import. like Bimmer 3 series or something)



fyi there are no wheels made for a GTO at this time ( unless custom order ) all wheels we use are from a BMW bolt pattern and backspace, just so happens that they fit the GTO


----------



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

*$139.00 TSW Wheels - Nogaro (Silver) 17x8*

I just lowered my 06 1 inch and added the TSW Wheels - Nogaro (Silver) 17x8Less Schwabb has them on sale for $139.00. Casey


----------



## ugapug5150 (Nov 18, 2006)

If you're gonna do Nogaro's, definitely go 18" or bigger. 17"s just don't look right.


----------

